# Vanessa Hudgens... Lol!



## Indian Barbie (Feb 25, 2007)

I love her lil voice, and she's really pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Agree?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljOydotCEfA


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah my little brothers watch disney and im like "wtf girls werent that cute on disney when i was young" --- yeah she will grow up to be a hottie... and her voice is pretty.. but probably a bit processed?


----------



## n_c (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone hear about her nude pic rollin round on the web? How did that get out?!?


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 7, 2007)

When I saw the topic, I thought it was about the pic.


----------



## Janice (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_When I saw the topic, I thought it was about the pic._

 
Me too!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 7, 2007)

So did I! LMAO!


----------



## n_c (Sep 7, 2007)

So does anyone know anything?Im extremely bored at work...anyone?


----------



## *Dani* (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently it's true! Well, acording to the superficial it is, anyway... LOL


----------



## Janice (Sep 7, 2007)

It is true, Perez had the uncensored image here but it appears to have been removed once her publicist confirmed it was legit (and sent the sharks lawyers out for blood).


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes its true.. there's pictures up on the forums my b/f frequents. Apparently they were private photos that someone leaked out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poor girl..


----------



## Raerae (Sep 7, 2007)

Dont take nude photo's or make sex tapes if you care about them getting leaked...

Why is it that hard to understand?

What exactly do you think your ex is going to do with those if break up...


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 7, 2007)

But, if she's only 18 now, when were they taken? It's a Catch-22, to me. If she was younger when they were taken......Lord, have mercy. But, if this just happened, she should've thought of the impact it was have on her career.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Dont take nude photo's or make sex tapes if you care about them getting leaked...

Why is it that hard to understand?

What exactly do you think your ex is going to do with those if break up..._

 
Good point.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2007)

i thought it was about the pictures, too. it's sad...you know now that's all she's really even going to be known for.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

  Dont take nude photo's or make sex tapes if you care about them getting leaked...

 Why is it that hard to understand?

 What exactly do you think your ex is going to do with those if break up...  
 
That's true, but I think it's still sad that they were even leaked in the first place. She's entitled to some privacy too..


----------



## astronaut (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Dont take nude photo's or make sex tapes if you care about them getting leaked...

Why is it that hard to understand?

What exactly do you think your ex is going to do with those if break up..._


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 8, 2007)

that's seriously so bad... i actually really like her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks that something personal turned very public... i had no idea that even happened until i looked at this blog! i can't even imagine what may happen to her career since a lot of her fans are preteens and younger....


----------



## liv (Sep 8, 2007)

First thought that jumped in my head after reading the title.  You know, at least she came clean about it.  Although I'm sure whoever leaked the pictures has more naked ones of her they could release in retaliation to her lying, but the public as a whole is much more willing to forgive you if you mess up in the public eye.  I don't know about Disney though...


----------



## astronaut (Sep 8, 2007)

Disney needs to get more people like Raven and Hilary Duff.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

i didnt even know about the pic till now! omg shes such a lovely pretty girl too. i feel sorry for her but then again its not like we aint seen a naked body before


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think she's adorable, and i'm sure she'll bounce back from this nonsense.  There've been Disney stars and former Disney stars that have done worse.  It would be really hypocritical of Disney to take action against her after all the shit they subliminally put in their movies.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_It would be really hypocritical of Disney to take action against her after all the shit they subliminally put in their movies._

 
That's an interesting point because I was watching a few Disney movies and thinking, "is a 5 year old or an 8 year old really going to get this?, "_should_ a 5 year old or an 8 year old get this?"

The nude picture thing kills me as much as the sex tapes.  I always tell everyone, *DON'T DO IT*!  Without fail, it will inevitably get into the hands of someone who you'd rather not have see it.  I have friends that are like, "I would do that for my man, that's sexy."  No, it is not.  That is stupid.  And when you break up or some shit goes down and the pictures/tape fall into the hands of one of his guys or his new girl or _whoever_ your ass is going to be salty.


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 10, 2007)

i just think it's stupid to be frank...if you're a celeb, you should KNOW that whatever you do will be found out and with the internet now, anything and everything can get on there...private or not. don't they know from recent news that anything can happen. as soon as i head she said it was private and was just meant for Zac's eyes only, I was lie, you're are soo stupid. :S
it's kinda frustrating because they never learn, and they complain and complain, YET they go on and do stupid things :S I feel sorry for her, but it's her own fault....sorry if it was a little harsh :S


----------



## sitasati (Sep 10, 2007)

The good thing for celebs is that the public's attention span is very short. This too shall pass ..just like the whole anna nicole smith thing and what not. What have we NOT come across. Sometimes I think stunts like these are planned to get more attention towards them.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_i just think it's stupid to be frank...if you're a celeb, you should KNOW that whatever you do will be found out and with the internet now, anything and everything can get on there...private or not. don't they know from recent news that anything can happen. as soon as i head she said it was private and was just meant for Zac's eyes only, I was lie, you're are soo stupid. :S
it's kinda frustrating because they never learn, and they complain and complain, YET they go on and do stupid things :S I feel sorry for her, but it's her own fault....sorry if it was a little harsh :S_

 
i couldnt agree more


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea about the nude pictures. And here I was thinking she was better than that. Never mind.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 12, 2007)

She should have at LEAST cropped her head off of them. Jesus. o_o


----------



## vina (Sep 15, 2007)

who cares? it's not like she's spreading her legs for all to see.  But I will agree with everyone else if you don't want it to be seen don't put it out there.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 15, 2007)

The YT link has been removed, what was it? ; The nude extravaganza was all over !E, I'm actually happy it's all about Britney now, got so tired of hearing about it


----------



## kymmilee (Sep 16, 2007)

she took the pictures when she was around 15. the ones that came out were for drake bell [who i adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]. but there are rumours that there are more that she took for zac more recently. there may even be a video.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymmilee* 

 
_she took the pictures when she was around 15. the ones that came out were for drake bell [who i adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. but there are rumours that there are more that she took for zac more recently. there may even be a video._

 
15... so it's child porn. Uhhh Drake Bell. I've seen that fucker in real life when I was at the mall in Sacramento looking at dresses. He's sooo tiny and frail lol. Recently I think... last week? He was at my school performing. It was funny, there were these buses in front of the open air theater and everyone was like, "Who's here? What's going on?"


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_15... so it's child porn. Uhhh Drake Bell. I've seen that fucker in real life when I was at the mall in Sacramento looking at dresses. He's sooo tiny and frail lol. Recently I think... last week? He was at my school performing. It was funny, there were these buses in front of the open air theater and everyone was like, "Who's here? What's going on?" _

 
ahahah you're lucky. I like drake bell. alot. 
But anyways thats disgusting to take nude pictures at 15...well i think so anyways..


----------



## kymmilee (Sep 18, 2007)

i would DIE if i saw him. DIE I TELL YOU!

i don't think nudity is really that big of a deal... everyone has the same parts, they just look different on different people.

eta: but i respect everyone else's opinions on nudity. it seems to be a very sensitive subject for some.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 18, 2007)

Other than the fact that this picture was taken when she was 15 which is the only issue I have with this, this country is full of puritans.


----------

